

Show HN: My side project about side projects - bearwithclaws
http://sideshowhq.com/

======
bearwithclaws
I made Sideshow because:

1) I always wanted to start a daily digest/newsletter of some kind and I'm
super passionate about side projects.

2) I wanted to learn more about JavaScript, Node.js and Redis.

And there it is. It's built with ~300 lines of code of Node.js + Express +
Redis, has an admin area to manage links (I called it 'Backstage'[1]) and
MailChimp API integration for automated newsletter sending (both daily and
weekly).

[1]: <http://i.imgur.com/rkwiMAm.png>

My learning resources:

\- JavaScript: [http://javascriptissexy.com/how-to-learn-javascript-
properly...](http://javascriptissexy.com/how-to-learn-javascript-properly/)
(I'm on week 3-4)

\- Node.js: <http://www.nodebeginner.org/>

\- Express (and Redis): [http://javascriptplayground.com/blog/2012/06/node-
express-to...](http://javascriptplayground.com/blog/2012/06/node-express-todo-
app-redis)

 _P.S: Notice that there weren't any sexy AJAX stuff on the site. It's because
I haven't learned one of those front-end MVC framework yet
(Backbone/Angular/Ember), which should be my priority this week._

~~~
duck
Awesome idea and love the design! Although, I think you should of posted this
earlier in the day. :)

~~~
bearwithclaws
Thanks Kale! I did wish to post earlier but gotta fix some last minute bugs
that popped up.

------
tubelite
It's a coffee table book about coffee tables.. And it _is_ a coffee table too
:)

Nice idea. Just submitted my side project: <https://pigshell.com>

~~~
Tichy
currently returns a 502

~~~
tubelite
Hmm. Works for me. Possibly a temporary Cloudflare hiccup?

------
davesmylie
Cool. I have a side project to submit, but I don't meet the criteria yet...
(My app is not quite working yet =)

I've bookmarked to come back in a week or so and submit it when it's in a
usable state.

------
knes
Cool idea. I have submitted my last weekend project, a price tracker for
fantasy premier league managers. <http://insidefpl.com>

------
lukeholder
same concept as <http://sidebar.io/>

------
kdazzle
find hot local cats in your area. so tempting.

